
Verx Codes - davidsonff
https://verx.codes/
======
davidsonff
Working on a new app to let manufacturers (or anyone who makes things) print
unique QR codes that let you verify that a product was indeed made by them
with modern, secure cryptography. Think helping people know that their Gucci
handbag is authentic with surety. Scan the codes below - one is bad and one is
good. Mostly thinking about letting consumers verify prescription drugs in the
developing world and by mail order. Hope to make it free. For the technically
inclined, you can pull the code and generate your own public and private keys
and QR codes to work with the app at:
[https://github.com/verxcodes](https://github.com/verxcodes)

Work in progress... Verified for iOS Safari and Chrome on a PC so far. Let me
know how you fair if you try it out! Good and bad codes for scanning can be
found on the Github team site: [https://github.com/orgs/verxcodes/teams/all-
members](https://github.com/orgs/verxcodes/teams/all-members)

------
davidsonff
I was inspired by: [https://www.pbs.org/video/fighting-the-public-health-
threat-...](https://www.pbs.org/video/fighting-the-public-health-threat-of-
counterfeit-drugs-1513298577/)

Quite a serious problem. Help and suggestions are most welcome! All OSS!

